# Toyo or Michelin?



## PathyConvert (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi all,

Been a long time since I last posted. I know a lot of folks ask about tires, but I'd love to hear some feedback. Currently driving a VERY low mileage 2004 Pathfinder Chinook, and it's long past due for new tires. Got the truck from the Mom-in-law last May with only 22000Km on it! Came with the OEM crap Dunlop tires, but I used them for the summer until the fall.

Bought some dedicated winter rubber since I am a firm believer in the benefits of proper winter tires. Settled on a great set of Toyo Open Country G02plus (the ones with the crushed walnut shells in the tread). I've been super happy with the tires and they have been light years better than the CT Goodyear Nordics that I had on my old Outback.

Anyway, I visited my tire dealer and have narrowed my choice of all-season (3 season really) tires down to two. I'm looking at either the Toyo Open Country HT, or the Michelin LTX M/S2.

I'm going with a highway tire because 98% of my driving is on roads. But I also need a tire that won't be complete crap when on gravel or easy trails while camping/cottaging etc...

Toyos will cost $810.00 (installed, taxes included and after $30 rebate)
Michelins will cost $928 (installed, taxes in, $70 rebate)

Are the Michelins worth the extra $118??

Any help is greatly appreciated! :newbie:


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

I had the original LTX M/S on my Mercedes ML320 for over 60k with half the tread left and my mom has had them on her pilot for 50k and they still look pretty new. They handle dry weather, wet weather, and snow with ease. They aren't the greatest off road but that isn't what they are designed to do. The sidewalls are stiffer than most of its competitors but that is what I like so I didn't mind at all.


----------



## tyowell (Mar 10, 2011)

I currently have the Toyo Open Country A/T on mine and after about 36k miles they start off with awsome tread for a great price but wear down very quickly and i need new ones after only 36k miles, my dad had similar michelin on his ford that worked great for over 60k and i beleive they were stock tires as well


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

I can attest to the longevity of the LTXs...got about 97k miles out of mine. Downside was I did not care for their performance much at all...though I've read many folks saying they've been happy with them. Most everything with tires is a tradeoff of some sort....and you simply don't get that high miles without sacrificing on traction to some degree. For a 3 season type setup you are looking for....I'd suggest taking a look at Geolanders and/or Gen'l Grabbers. Did you consider those already? Good luck.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

General Grabber HTS.....Consumer Reports rates them as the best in the SUV tire category. Also highly rated at Tirerack.com. Michelins in general will last longer than just about any other brand tire. Typically you'll replace them for dry rot long before the tread wears out. They make excellant tires, but you pay a premium for them, too. Bang for buck, I'd go with the Grabber HTS.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would like to throw a vote out there for BFG Rugged Trails. Not as aggressive as the AT's so you get a quiet ride but they wear very well and handle any poor weather with ease.


----------



## skinny2 (Nov 2, 2010)

I put these (latest gen is MS2 which is different than prior MS) on my PF in November and couldn't be happier. They blow through water with no problem and really make the PF feel like a much better vehicle. Very smooth and quiet and quite respectable handling. $118 very well spent in my book even if they don't last a single mile longer.


----------



## PathyConvert (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback.. I think I'm leaning toward the Michelins. I can afford the extra $118, so I might as well get them.


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

What size are you going with? Not sure bout the 04 PAthy...but I had the LTX MS in 31x10.5 on my 97 and they fit ok but I did get just a very slight rubbing on the wheel well at full steering lock. It was very slight though you did know it when it was happening. Just remembered about that. My current Revo 2's in same size do not rub at all.


----------



## PathyConvert (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm going with the stock size: 255/65/R16


----------

